# bathing dog after pregnancy??? please helP!



## tigger (Mar 7, 2007)

is it OK to give my dog a bath? she just had puppies about 5 days ago. i tried wiping her down with a warm, damp towel but she's still dirty. i'm scared that she might get some sort of infection...


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

If you do want to bathe her, make sure you use very, very gentle shampoo. If you use a harsh shampoo, it may make the puppies sick when they try to nurse. 

You may want to consider using an alcohol swab to clean off her nipples. Many people use talcom powder to absorb the doggy oder if they don't feel like bathing them.


----------

